# Baked Brie... how long should I cook it?



## runninduo (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm having the extended family over on Saturday night to celebrate Hanukkah, and I want to make a baked brie.  I've seen recipes that range from baking 20-40 min (for the same size brie).  Was hoping to find some guidelines from the wonderful cooks here.  I think I'm going to slice the brie into two layersand put some brown sugar and dried cranberries between the layers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## middie (Dec 7, 2004)

runn i have a post in the cheese category with a brie recipe.
i'll go bump it up for you


----------



## Erik (Dec 7, 2004)

This my personal Brie recipe:

Baked Brie w/ a Raspberry Melba Sauce

One 12-inch round of puff pastry 
One 5-inch round of French Brie 
1 egg white 
1c Raspberry Melba, into squeeze bottle

Strawberries, grapes, apple slices, and crackers to garnish plate.

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Lay the Brie in the center of the puff pastry circle. Fold the excess pastry around the Brie wheel, completely enclosing it. Turn it over, smooth side up and place it on a parchment lined baking pan. Cut out decorations using a paring knife or small cookie cutters. Place your decorations on the top of the pastry. Brush with egg. Bake for 20 minutes or until the outside is golden, reduce the oven temperature to 325 degrees and cook for 20 minutes longer. Garnish serving plate with your items, leaving center open for Brie. Place the finished product on center of plate and drizzle Brie with Raspberry Melba.


----------



## runninduo (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Middie and Erik.

Middie.......i'm headin' over to "cheese" now to check out your version!

Thanks again.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 8, 2004)

Recipes I've seen for brie in pastry puff is usually 40 minutes 350-400.  Just plain on a sheet cut in half with filling 350-400 about 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Haggis (Dec 10, 2004)

Provided there is nothing that needs to be cooked apart from the pastry you should only need to bake it as long as it takes for the pastry to be puffed and golden.


----------

